# Walnut crotch platter



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I finished the walnut platter that I posted an in progress shot of earlier. I decided to texture some areas with a Drexel grinder using a small ball end diamond coated bit, one dot at a time. Finish is gloss lacquer, around seven coats sprayed, with some sanding in between coats. About 15" in diameter. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

One more pic, closer up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow ... that's spectacular.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Man Im a sucker for walnut! That piece is great! The texturing is cool too.:thumbsup:

Do you use a spray system for your laquer? Ive recently started playing with laquer in rattle cans and allthough my results have been positive, your finishes always look perfect. I think I just need to be a little more patient before I start hitting it with the buffing wheels.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like you've got a lot of time mike? 
Just pumpin this stuff out!!!!! I also am a fan of the CROTCH!!! Lovely piece mike.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice as usual. It looks like the texture is raised. More pimple-like than dimples.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bass blaster,
I did use a spray can on this one. After about 3 coats I sanded with 600. Did another couple of coats and tried to buff it, but I wasn't getting an even finish. So I sanded again with 600 and sprayed a cole more coats and left it alone. Ended up nice then.

Dj,
They are dimples, did every one of them with a Dremel.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

It's making me uncomfortable that everyone is admiring Mike's crotch. However, the pictures speak for themselves, and there is a lot to admire. Nice piece.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Very creative and beautiful work.


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

*walnut crotch platter*

Hi Mike this is really a great piece the texture just makes it pop. Zoomed to 400 and the finish and texture looks so good. Regards Roger


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great work. The finish is nice.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I try not to ever comment on another man's crotch. However, I must make an exception to my own rule this time.

Beautiful crotch Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## pburri (Jan 17, 2014)

*Fasinating texture!*

Mike,

Where did you get that ball end bit? I'd like to try that idea some time.

Paul
Santa Barbara


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice guy!!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Masterjer said:


> It's making me uncomfortable that everyone is admiring Mike's crotch...


Laughing!!!

That is beautiful Mike. How 'bout a profile shot...of the platter!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

pburri said:


> Mike,
> 
> Where did you get that ball end bit? I'd like to try that idea some time.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Woodcraft sells a whole set. There's around 12-15 separate burrs in there. I think it was around $20. 
Mike


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jack, 
I'll try and get a side shot or two of it.
Mike


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Fantastic piece! The walnut is gorgeous with those grains and colors and the texturing really added more character to it. Beautiful work!


----------

